# 4 sharks caught



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Nice guys. Bet you had a lot of fun.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Where at? So I know to not surf there hahaha.....I paddled out the other day and was a little sketched out since last time I was at this point I saw a shark lol.....it was @ navarre beach #12


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice !!!


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Shark*

Nice Shark Bruh!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet brother!!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Dimebag said:


> Where at? So I know to not surf there hahaha.....I paddled out the other day and was a little sketched out since last time I was at this point I saw a shark lol.....it was @ navarre beach #12


I used to surf Navarre years ago. Had many good days out there. Now I'm in Gulf Shores where the water is much more murkey. Talk about uncomfortable especially during a long wait between sets lol.


----------

